# Makeup Schools..Unsure =/



## xcutiepie331x (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey everyone. I plan on attending makeup school sometime next year, and I am really interested in learning about all aspects of makeup from beauty to film. I live in Los Angeles, and I have done a lot of research and looked into many different schools. I am currently unsure as to which school to attend. I really want to attend the best school possible. The ones that I have in mind are M.U.D Makeup School, Joe Blasco, Cinema Makeup School, Westmore Beauty Acadamy, and Studio Makeup Academy. I have heard negative things about MUD and Joe Blasco, and really great things about Westmore. I really really want some help and feedback from anyone who has attended any of these schools, or knows someone who has. Which one would you guys recommend the most? I would appreciate all the help I can get. Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: I dont know if I am posting this in the right forum. =/


----------

